# Post Pics of You!



## Grace (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry if there's already a thread like this, I did a few searches but nothing came up..

Heres a few of me:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 28, 2006)

You have pretty blue eyes!


----------



## neetsirk (Nov 28, 2006)

Hopefully I can do this right - I'm still learning.

Here's one of my sister and me (she's the bride):

MySpace.com - View Image

This is me and my boyfriend:

MySpace.com - View Image


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 28, 2006)

i have some of mine in my notepad &amp; profile

grace you got an amazing eyes

neetsirk your very pretty

and lisa

your the best


----------



## neetsirk (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you Michal - I love the middle photo of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Grace (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow your pretty, neetsirk!! Thanks guys!

Oops thats weird..i meant to post the links to the pics cuz i knew they were too large..but their showing anyways... 

Sorry for all the space taken up, hope you can see them ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xxxbarbie (Nov 28, 2006)

I shall once I hit my 10 points


----------



## pla4u (Nov 28, 2006)

You girls are so pretty!

I have some in my profile

Heres one :silvia:


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 28, 2006)

WOW paula you look hot


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 28, 2006)

This is an old pic... hehehe


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks:laughing:


----------



## Tanny (Nov 28, 2006)

Teresa, you look so different from the profile pic, but gorgeous still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Paula, you do look hot in that pic!

Neetsirk, you are very pretty, I love your hair on your sister's wedding day.

Grace, you have such a cute face, also love your eyes.


----------



## Tanny (Nov 28, 2006)

This is me....

Attachment 27722


----------



## Leony (Nov 28, 2006)

You all lovely and pretty, girls!


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 28, 2006)

How Sexy.....

Thanks Honey. Well it is an old pic. Hehehe My hair color was different. :laughing:


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Everyone looks great! I don't think I have current pics of me (aside from FOTDs).


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 28, 2006)

Waiting in line (for 13 hours) to see AFI






Me and Adam






Me and my friend on the barricade






My picture with Davey in Kerrang Magazine rockwoot: )






Me loving Hunter






Me finally doing something non-AFI related, haha


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 28, 2006)

love your eyes

your pretty


----------



## TylerD (Nov 28, 2006)

All you girls are so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is some pics of me


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 28, 2006)

OH MY GODDDD you met Davey Havok??? And you're in a picture in a magazine with him?! *dies* Lucky... He is soo incredibly sexy, I love him. AFI is one of my favourite bands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So tell me... Is he even sexier in real life? LOL. I want to bang him SO badly!! Hehehe... Ok, I'm done now :moa:

Oh... and I must say that you &amp; everyone else are looking quite lovely as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really love your top in that last picture. Ok, I suppose I should go ahead and post some of me, while I'm at it!

#1-- This one's in my profile, because I like it so much. I got my hair cut last week, and I also coloured it. I really like how my bangs look in this picture. I rarely like pictures of myself, so that's saying a lot!

#2-- Not the greatest of me, but I just had to share. Took this one last night, with my kitty, Lady [well, she's actually my boyfriend's cat and she lives at his place, but dammit, she's MY kitty! LOL].

#3-- Getting kisses from my Lady. I thought this was just too cute... and it was an accident, too! I wanted to take a picture of me kissing the side of her head, but when I went to take it, she turned and I got a real kiss! Hehe.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 29, 2006)

You Look just so pretty! and your kitty is real pretty too!

thats a cool necklass you have too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Teresa you are simply georgous! :1f:

WOW so pretty!


----------



## abesmom (Nov 29, 2006)

me I liked the first one cause the lighting really made the eye shadow pop.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you! you are so sweet as well as pretty yourself!

Both pics are great, I like the second one, I think you have reallt sexy eyes!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 29, 2006)

You all look fantastic!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 29, 2006)

REally great pics! The last one shows a really great smile!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All you girls look just fantastic!!! and Tyler you are a hansome young man


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 29, 2006)

Haha I've met them all like, 5 times, and he remembered me (but that's another story) and him in real life is like staring at the sun. VERY hot! But I digress =).

Great pictures all!! =D


----------



## TylerD (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks Pla4u Appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Nov 29, 2006)

fun thread! every1 looks great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Nov 30, 2006)

Lots of GREAT pics here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Nov 30, 2006)

everyone looks beautiful !! ok, here's me, I just took these from my profile:


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 30, 2006)

You met AFI!?!?! You suck!!! I've seen them two times live...but no hugs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Nov 30, 2006)

And look here another beutiful girl!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 30, 2006)

You all look great!


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 30, 2006)

I love that metaphor! Staring at the sun...

jealousyjealousyjealousy... LOL

Why thank you! You're looking mighty fine yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So many lovely ladies in here...


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 30, 2006)

Awww Everyone looks GREAT!!!!!

Thank you Paula :flowers:


----------



## KittyM (Nov 30, 2006)

WOW!You all look gorgeous!!!!

This is me!

Attachment 27818 Attachment 27816


----------



## pla4u (Dec 1, 2006)

You Loog GREAT!

Here is another of me...


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

your lookin' amazing

your remind me in one of the pictures:






but you look way more beautiful


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 1, 2006)

NICE lip color


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

Awe hah thanks Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I looked that good lol.... Pictures are always so nice to me, im repulsive in person haha jk...but still. Thanks for the comment though made my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 1, 2006)

Tyler, you remind me of Eminem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Dec 1, 2006)

I`m loving this thread, keep the pics coming boys and girls!

HereÂ´s me with my best friends from med school


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

Haha well thank you if you ment that as a compliment im not sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . However I always do have my head covered up I dont like my hair haha. I always have my hoodie on or hat, or tuke I dunno how to spell it lol.

Hi Andi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, Tyler. Oh I forgot to post that before...I canÂ´t see the Eminem resemblence but youÂ´re definitely a good looking guy :whistling:


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

Awe thanks Andi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I appreciate the compliment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

let me be the gagh of that:glasses:

your the best lookin' guy ever


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

Isnt MIchal the best ever!!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 1, 2006)

T-You look so good in glasses! If you were a little older and I wasn't married... LOL


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks April  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha for the nice compliment... Pictures are generous to me though, Sadly makeupless in person I look like crap. I feel so special now though hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

why you keep sayin that?

if you will say that once again

i will get there and tech you a lesson

(kiddin')

ok i will say it again(i know you like it)

im tyler d fan

and im thinkin that

(sorry)

and im knowin that hes the best lookin guy ever


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

Haha sorry Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will stop saying that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im the best looking guy ever hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that was rough to say!! But thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YOur compliment makes my day!! I had a friend tell me I was good lookin the other day but didnt do much for me because Im not gay hah but was still nice.

T.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

you see everyone love ya

and you allso have the best personellty ever

:laughing:

love the new avatar

who is that

he looks good

(kiddin)

i know it you


----------



## missprettysara (Dec 1, 2006)

grace, you are a pretty young thing-- but your are very natural-- I wouldnt use to much make up at all


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Tyler..your becoming a celebrity on MUT. And I think Michal is your #1 fan.:icon_chee


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

yes i do


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 1, 2006)

T- You have got to keep that pic as your avatar forever! Ooh baby! Michal agrees with me, huh!! LOL


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

I got no problem with Michal being my number one fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have more of a problem if this guy was my number one fan.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## ivette (Dec 1, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## pla4u (Dec 1, 2006)

So many cool pics on this thread I just love em...


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 1, 2006)

I felt like joning in.






yeah I like nysnc still haha.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

Look great Jess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice pix.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 1, 2006)

great smile

i like nsync too


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 1, 2006)

thankk you.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

Verry Nice Pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 2, 2006)

everybody is looking great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hehe, Tyler, I didnt mean it anything bad by saying you look like Eminem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe it is just me seeing the resemblance. I think it is bone structure on your face, but also as you mentioned hats and hoodies, and kind of faces you make for pics ("mysterious") - here some pics of eminem I think resemble you.

sorry for off topic, to come back to the topic I will post a picture of me in a minute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 2, 2006)

ok, here is me recently. I dont know why i picked the smily ones, i dont smile that often for pictures.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 2, 2006)

well im not agree about the fact that tyler look like eminem

but he is defentley a hottie and the best person ever

so why youll dont get in to the motm and vote for him?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

Well Tylar is a great guy , very talented and entertaining..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 2, 2006)

yes he his

:laughing:

by the way you got there some pretty legs paula


----------



## TylerD (Dec 2, 2006)

Awe thanks guys what sweet compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How great!! I should take a pic without makeup with a digital camera lol... That will be like the before pics and these pics you guys see are the afters haha. Ill tak some close up pics one of these days so you can all see what im talking about. BUT from a distance I would sleep with myself for sure.


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 2, 2006)

You know, I think I agree with Tyler looking like Eminem.

which isn't a bad thing because Eminem is nice looking, i own a poster of his.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

awww thanks for the complement :silvia:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

heres another...


----------



## Annia (Dec 2, 2006)

You're so beautiful, even with smiles. :moa:


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 2, 2006)

Everyone looks great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I tink its a GREAT pic!

You are really quite a pretty girl and you have a real nice smile...


----------



## mintesa (Dec 2, 2006)

wow hot thread!

picture of me 1 and a half years ago, long hair and moles hehe.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

I think your long hair is beutiful!

the hat is kinda cool too!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 2, 2006)

thank you, im wondering if i should have long hair again. but would probably take 1 to 2 years to grow. :laughing:


----------



## TylerD (Dec 2, 2006)

I didnt know you cut your hair... In your profile it looks long, it looks good that way. Im sure it would look good short to, but your long hair looked awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 2, 2006)

WOW all of you guys are good looking people!!! YES I love that... I'm such a dork. I know. hehehehe

Tyler you are cracking me up with that pic!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 2, 2006)

thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well this is me with short hair: picture

still not gotten used to it, i had long hair for 4 years, and when i see a picture i want my long hair back.

my fiance likes me with short hair though. but it just doesnt look like me, so i guess i will let them grow out. not sure though :tocktock:


----------



## TylerD (Dec 2, 2006)

You still look good with short hair actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Not alot of girls can pull it off with short hair but that looks good. Whatever you feel comfortable is what you should do. Long hair always looks great on anyone well besides some guys haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 2, 2006)

Mintesa,

I think you look fantastic with long or short hair. You are a lucky girl. Not alot of folks can get away with that.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree with everybody, you look great both ways!

I prefer long hair though, maybe cause I am fan of more traditional, sexy, feminine look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus your hair is really nice so it looks really good when it's long.

even? hahqa, thanks Annia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:smiley10:

thanks Paula :11a:

you look great too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Dec 3, 2006)

thank you guys, you are all so sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah i guess i will go long for the next year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone else have some pics? I enjoy seeing what my friends look like..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe the rest of them are invisible???? Its possible...havent you seen hollow man.


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

Yea that was with Kevin Bacon wasn't it?


----------



## TylerD (Dec 4, 2006)

You better believe it.... sexiest man alive hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## southcitybabe (Jan 29, 2007)

My pic, Be nice its rather old and im not orange its the light and room color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Jan 29, 2007)

Youre all so pretty and HOT! More pictures please!

Mintesa/Anna ... I love your long hair but you look way hot with the short one too.

Paula.. I love your clothes &lt;3

Andi as always very pretty!

I dont have any recent ones of me but here's one from my phone. : so excuse the quality.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 29, 2007)

_Everyone looks soo good. Tyler you DO look like Em. I tried to find some that i havent posted:frown: _






_



_

_



_


----------



## Aprill (Jan 29, 2007)

great pics everyone


----------



## daer0n (Jan 29, 2007)

My god Paula, you look awesome in all of your pics! Hhhhhot!

Jess, i love your pics! you look so pretty and you have such a pretty smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love the picture where you are wearing a hat, you are very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are so pretty Ashlee, i really like the color of your eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tyler, you have to believe Michal, i agree, you are a very good looking guy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im pretty sure you look just as good without makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Everyone in this thread look great!! You guys are all so good looking!

Here's some of mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pixiestick (Jan 29, 2007)

There are so many beautiful women here!


----------



## la_moni (Jan 29, 2007)

This is the only pic i have, its like 2 yrs old .


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah MUT girls RULE!!!!!! everyones HOT!!!!!!!!this is mine which is actually in my profile. excuse the funky makeup, was just experimenting!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are some pics, not recent...

This was taken about a year and half ago... I'm with my dad and uncle.






This was from 3 years ago, in Hawaii






My hair is longer and somewhat lighter now, more recent,pic came out too orange..


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 29, 2007)

Everyone looks awesome!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 29, 2007)

your beautiful!!! And thank you


----------



## daer0n (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank YOU! and you are very welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dods460 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I went out last night so I thought I would post my post party make up.







And then this is what I wore, Thoughs heels are hard to run in with no side support, lol


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 30, 2007)

Some of my pictures

vanilla_sky-U look so pretty when U smileU have beautifull lips


----------



## chocobon (Jan 30, 2007)

These r pretty old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmmm, the most random pics ever taken last wk! haha






Playing around with photoshop. heh






Chocolate never tasted this good....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Me and my good friend Bobby at a friend's hotel graduation party. I look drunk and pissed. lol






The 3 musketeers!






Booo...and then one passed out...lol






My friend Bobby being smothered on the bed...lol :lol:


----------



## Chaela (Jan 30, 2007)

I dont know why I'm posting this but alright heres me, taken today. Sorry its a bit fuzzy

Attachment 30071


----------



## mintesa (Jan 31, 2007)

keep em comming. its very nice to look at all the pretty people on MUT, all with happy pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## daer0n (Jan 31, 2007)

Battygurl you are soooo pretty!! Are you sure you are 36?? You look 19 girl! :tocktock:


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jan 31, 2007)

You look like Angelina Jolie in this pic!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww ty hun xoxox

"Blushes" hehe yep Im 36


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 24, 2008)

BUMP! I know there are TONS of new members and IDK lots of them yet.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 24, 2008)

cripes my pics are gone

I know u wanted to bump this but look over it and tons of photos are missing


----------



## Aprill (Mar 24, 2008)

post some pics ladies and gents!!


----------



## Ricci (Mar 24, 2008)

even me?lol


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is my current favorite.

darla


----------



## anna8585 (Mar 26, 2008)

i will learn to put pics here but for now you can see my pics from my profile on eupee


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 26, 2008)

And this is what I look like after a sweaty gym workout.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 26, 2008)

WOWzers! tell me what you do to have such muscular legs, hot body overall girl! i want muscles too! haha seriously, i obsess with having muscles, you look great!


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 27, 2008)

I still see a lot of pictures. And I didn't want to make a new thread.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL! Thank you, Nuri! I spend about an hour-and-a-half in the gym (doing weights and running on the treadmill) every other day. That's the only way to offset all the sweets I consume (it's a lot and I cannot give it up).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -VC- (Mar 27, 2008)

1988 (maybe early 1989):












March 2004:






August 2006:






Sept./October 2007:


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 27, 2008)

These pictures were taken 15.02.08

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...ephsParty9.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...ephsParty4.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...phsParty11.jpg


----------



## Anthea (Mar 28, 2008)

Everyone looks great, I'm sure many of you have seen my photo, here are a few more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








(left pic) In Dec 07 (Right pic)Taken last Saturday


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 28, 2008)

Love your pics, Anthea! You look lovely in the purple top and blue shoes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh and I love eating and shopping in Sydney's Chi-town.


----------



## Anthea (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those blue shoes and the gold sandles I'm wearing sitting down were my best ever bargins. I was at Target at the end of summer last year and they had a table full odds and ends and several shoes everything on the table $2.65. Well those 2 pair were my size and I grabbed them, I had to double check the sign as I thought it was a misprint. The girl on the regester had to do a price check too as it was so cheap. Love a bargin.

I like going to Paddys markets and wandering though China Town, great shopping and lots of places to eat, that photo was taken in Jan 07.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is me ..No Makeup ,horrible web cam quality of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

